# Services: The extra posh ServiceS elite owners club!!!!!



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It had to happen.


















Later,

William


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Agreed







Kev


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

May I join in?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Yes you may, that's the spirit. :smile:

One of the modern cases!

Later,
William


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll add the Marine as well.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

This one says Swiss made, don't know by who.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

My work beater (I should say one of them)










My Favourite


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

This may be getting out of hand. The two on the right need fixing as well.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t know how I missed this but it`s good to see that there are people out there with great taste :notworthy: :toot:

It`ll take me sometime to sort out photos of my collection so watch this space artytime:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Before posting my collection I thought I`d just remind people of the information I`ve gathered on Services...

The Services Watch Co., Ltd was founded in Leicester by a Frank Liquorish sometime in 1926/27, it was dissolved on 26/11/2002 although I gather from Steve Burrage who used to work for the company that Services watches stopped being produced in the late 1970s.The company never actually made watches themselves instead they either had them made by other firms or bought parts in which were then assembled in the Services factory.

The earliest Services watch I`ve so far come across was made in 1927 using a 15 jewel movement made by the Fleurier Watch Company, Switzerland it was fitted in an Edinburgh hallmarked silver case. However during the early years & up to WWII one of their main suppliers appears to have been Thiel Brothers of Thuringia who made complete watches (pocket & wrist) for them. At first these appear to have been marked on the dial as `German Made` changing over to `Foreign` or `Foreign Made` probably by the end of the decade. So far the German Services watches of this period I have come across seem to have simple but sturdy unjeweled pin-pallet movements. In addition to Thiel Brothers sometime in the early/mid 1930s Services appear to have begun sourcing watches from The Oris Watch Company Switzerland this arrangement continued into the 1950s, there may have been other suppliers but I can not confirm that at this time, some were marked as being `Swiss Made`others were like those from Thiel marked `Foreign`. Despite the company name I have so far not come across any indictation that Services watches were actually issued to any members of the armed forces although some `Transport` models were used by the Air Raid Precaution wardens during WWII.

Initially after the end of WWII the company continued to source from Switzerland (the Oris Watch Company), for some reason these continued to be marked as `Foreign`. Possibly due to restrictions on importing `luxury` goods during the early 1950s Services switched to UK based suppliers such as Louis Newmark Ltd., Perfect Works,Stafford Road, Croydon, Surrey (marked Made in England`) & later by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co.Ltd., Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais, Wales when they are usually marked as being `Made In Gt Britain` (or similar).While most Services watches from this period used un-jewelled movements there were a few 5 Jeweled models. From around the early/mid 1950s Services begain again sourcing from abroad, their range including a chronograph using a 17 Jewel Venus movement (there had been at least two other Swiss made chronographs made in the 1930s). From the 1950s until Services ceased production they produced watches sourced or using parts from Switzerland, Britain, France, East & West Germany, Russia & Hong Kong.

NB this information is based on observation, research done at the Leicester Reference Library & talking to Steve Burridge, an ex-Services employee.

The chart below shows the different logo styles Services used over the years.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I don`t know how I missed this but it`s good to see that there are people out there with great taste [IMG alt=":notworthy:" data-emoticon=""]http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/notworthy.gif[/IMG][IMG alt=":toot:" data-emoticon=""]http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/toot.gif[/IMG]
> 
> It`ll take me sometime to sort out photos of my collection so watch this space [IMG alt="artytime:" data-emoticon=""]http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/partytime.gif.fce9776f700f7c555939a7ba8de9913f.gif[/IMG]


 You missed it a week or so ago when I was asking for movement identification on the Navigator.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/102523-can-anyone-identify-this-movement/&do=embed


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok, in (mostly) chronological order (photos obviously not to same scale)...

*"Services" "airman" `Swiss Made` (by the Fleurier Watch Company),15 Jewel 13 ligne movement, silver case, circa 1926/7.*









*"Services" Sports, `Lumed dial` `German Made` circa late 1920s & `Plain dial` `Foreign` circa mid 1930s. ( both made by Thiel Brothers, Thuringia, Germany)*









*Sterile dial plus "Services" DESPATCH RIDERS, COMPETITORS & an INDIAN ARMY (with `Plain` & `Lumed`, 12 & 24 hour dials), `Davina`un-jeweled, pin-lever movements, circa late 1920s/early 1930s. Some marked as being `FOREIGN MADE` others as `GERMAN MADE` All made by Thiel Brothers, Thuringia, Germany.*









Bottom left shown here with it`s original box & guarantee..

*"Services" DESPATCH RIDER `24 Hour Dial` (made in Germany by Thiel Brothers Thuringia), circa late 1920s*









*1933 Flight Magazine "Services"advert.*









*Services Indian `Foreign` (Swiss Made), silver case,15 jewel movement, circa 1937*









*Services HENDON, `FOREIGN MADE` (by Oris Switzerland) cal. 200g 4 Jewels, circa 1937*









*"ServiceS" AERISTs (Plain Dials. Listed as AIr Wrists in the catalogue above), `FOREIGN`(made by Thiel Brothers,Thuringia, Germany) unjeweled pin-pallet, circa early/ mid 1930s.*









As mentioned earlier - `Transport` models were used by the Air Raid Precaution wardens during WWII.

*"ServiceS"`TRANSPORT` (A.R.P.) FOREIGN MADE (by Thiel Brothers, Thuringia, Germany) circa mid 1930s.*









Right, that`s enough for one day, check in tomorrow for the next exciting episode :biggrin:









More to follow - watch this space. :thumbsup:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Keep em coming! Although my fave has always been the ARP you just posted (very railmaster-esque, or perhaps the railmaster is very Transport-esque??)

A 'wearable' size by today's standards if I remember correctly. I regret letting one go which came up on eBay a few years back.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Dave, it`s one of my favourites :thumbsup:

Anyway getting back to the matter in hand here`s a few which I should have posted earlier as they are now out of sequence..

*"ServiceS"* * AIR WRIST (Plain Dial), `GERMAN MADE` (by Thiel Bros., Thuringia)* *unjeweled pin-pallet,**circa late 1920s.*









*"ServiceS" AIR WRIST `Plain Dial` & `Lumed Dial` ` GERMAN MADE` (by Thiel Bros., Thuringia)* *unjeweled pin-pallets,* *circa late 1920s.*









More to come later :biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Part 3...

*"ServiceS" `GOLF` `FOREIGN MADE`( by the Oris Watch Company Switzerland) 4 jewels, circa early/mid 1930s..*










The name and design of this next watch would indicate it was aimed at the ladies but it`s much larger then the Services women`s watches that I`ve come across or seen in advertising of the period which would seem to indicate that it was meant to be a man`s watch









*"ServiceS" DIANE `FOREIGN` (made by Thiel Brothers, Thuringia, Germany) circa early/mid 1930s*

*







*

*"ServiceS" **AIRMAN `FOREIGN MADE`(by Oris, Switzerland) cal.260 4 jewels, circa early/mid 1930s.*

*







*

*"ServiceS" DROITWICH & COMPETITOR (`Plain Dial`, FOREIGN MADE (by Thiel Brothers, Germany),unjeweled pin-pallet movements,circa early/mid 1930s*

*







*

*"ServiceS" ONTIME, (`Lumed Dial`)`FOREIGN MADE` (by Thiel Bros., Thuringia Germany),unjeweled pin-pallet movement,circa early/mid 1930s.*

*







*

*"ServiceS" COLONIAL (`Lumed Dial`)`FOREIGN` (made by Thiel Bros., Thuringia, Germany) circa early/mid 1930s.*










*"ServiceS" MARINE `FOREIGN` ( made by Thiel Bros., Thuringia, Germany) circa early/mid 1930s.*

*







*

*"ServiceS" NAVIGATOR,(`Plain Dial`) FOREIGN MADE(by Thiel Bros., Thuringia, Germany) unjeweled pin-pallet, circa early/mid-1930s.*

*







*

*"ServiceS" COLONIAL , FOREIGN MADE (by Thiel Bros Germany),unjeweled pin-pallet movement,circa mid 1930s*

*







*

*"ServiceS" DESPATCH RIDER, `FOREIGN MADE` (by Thiel Brothers, Thuringia, Germany),unjeweled pin-pallet movement,circa early/mid 1930s.*

*







*

I haven`t a clue why I`ve got two examples of this slightly later version..

*ServiceS DESPATCH RIDERs, `FOREIGN MADE` (by Thiel Bros., Germany),unjeweled pin-pallet movement,circa mid/late 1930s.*

*







*

*ServiceS AIRMAN `FOREIGN MADE`(in Switzerland) Oris cal.260 4 jewels,circa mid/late 1930s.*

*







*

*ServiceS ROSSALL `FOREIGN MADE` ( In Switzerland by The Oris watch Co.,), circa late 1930s/40s*

*







*

(photos not all to same scale).

Anyway,that`s all for now, keep tuned in for the next riveting instalment :biggrin:


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/102523-can-anyone-identify-this-movement/&do=embed



















Services Navigator, second hand fallen off. Movement marked Services watch co. Swiss made. Does say who actually made it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t recognise it but Services sourced a lot of their Swiss Made watches from Oris so it might possibly be one of theirs.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Part 4

*Services AERIST (Plain Dial) `FOREIGN MADE` (by Oris Switzerland) cal.291 4 Jewels, circa late 1940s*










*Services AERIST (Plain Dial) `FOREIGN MADE` (by Oris Switzerland) cal.291 4 Jewels, circa late 1940s/early 1950s.*

*







*

*Services AERIST (Lumed Dial) `FOREIGN MADE` (by Oris Switzerland) cal.291 4 Jewels, circa late 1940s/early 1950s.*

*







*

*Adverts from 1949 (left)& 1951 (right)*

*














*

*Services DAVENTRY `FOREIGN MADE` (by Oris Switzerland) cal.291 4 Jewels, circa late 1940s/early 1950s.*

*







*


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

WOW, What a fantastic thread!! I have, for some reason, only just looked at this thread and I am a Services watch owner, courtesy of scottswatches, as well as the owner of a vintage Services mechanical travel alarm clock. The material on this thread is really interesting and useful, and thanks so much to all those who have contributed to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

> WOW, What a fantastic thread!! I have, for some reason, only just looked at this thread and I am a Services watch owner, courtesy of scottswatches, as well as the owner of a vintage Services mechanical travel alarm clock. The material on this thread is really interesting and useful, and thanks so much to all those who have contributed to


 Pics please


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mart said:


> Pics please


 Including the alarm clock :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Once I get my arm fixed, I will be able to locate and dust off my camera. I have found it increasingly difficult recently to use my good right arm and hand for anything much, and it is only by careful arm/hand positioning and the fact that my computer keyboard doesn't require hard pressure to operate the keys, that i can write posts and search out relevant illustrations. I do apologise for this, and I also apologise to Kristina for the carrier bags on my floor which contain watches that I haven't been able to clean etc.. My pre-op assessment for the arm is TOMORROW, and hopefully the actual surgery will follow shortly.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You have no need to apologise, they are only watches (jumps behind sofa to avoid being struck by large heavy objects thrown by irrate TWF members)

I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*ServiceS NAVIGATOR, SWISS MADE, Oris cal.292 4 Jewels, circa late 1940s/early 1950s*

*







*

*ServiceS NAVIGATOR SWISS MADE, Oris cal.296 5 Jewels, circa mid 1950s*

*







*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*ServiceS * * GATWICK and MARINE `MADE IN ENGLAND` (by Louis Newmark Ltd., Perfect Works,Stafford Road, Croydon, Surrey) circa 1954.*

*







*

*ServiceS ** CHALLENGE `MADE IN ENGLAND`*

* ( by Louis Newmark, Croydon, **un-jeweled pin-pallet movement, circa mid 1950s.*

*







*

*ServiceS** AERIST **`MADE IN ENGLAND`** ( by Louis Newmark, Croydon) un-jeweled pin-pallet movement, circa mid 1950s.*

*







*

*ServiceS* *REGATTA, 5 Jewels `MADE IN GT.BRITAIN` *

*(at The Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais Wales), circa mid 1950s.*

*







*

*ServiceS** ONTIME `MADE IN FRANCE` Cupillard 233 15 jewel movement, circa mid 1950s*

*







*

*ServiceS DIPLOMAT `SWISS MADE` A.Schild cal.1187 15 jewels, circa mid 1950s.*










*ServiceS *, *Venus cal.150 17 Jewels, circa 1955*

*







*

*ServiceS **Court,`SWISS` 17 Jewels circa 1957*

*







*










*ServiceS** REPTON 5 Jewel (Smiths movement) `MADE IN Gt. BRITAIN`*

*(at The Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais Wales), circa late 1950s?*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

This next one is a bit odd as it`s origins are not stated but the style suits this period..

*Services 17 Jewels `FOREIGN` circa mid/late 1950s*










*ServiceS** `SWISS MADE`, 17 Jewels, circa late 1950s.*

*







*

*ServiceS **CALENDAR,`SWISS MADE` 17 Jewels, circa late 1950s.*

*







*

(Photos not to same scale)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*SERVICES `MADE IN GERMANY`(by UMF Ruhla GDR) circa late 1950s/ early 1960s.*

*







*

*SERVICES (NAVIGATOR) `SWISS MADE` FHFST cal.96 4, circa 1967*

*







*

*SERVICES (NAVIGATOR) `SWISS MADE` EB cal.8021 17 Jewels circa late 1960s*

*







*

*SERVICES* `*SWISS MADE`,* *EB cal.8021 17 Jewels circa late 1960s.*










*SERVICES ELECTRIC, `FOREIGN` (made in the German Democratic Republic) 17 Jewel UMF #25 Movement, circa 1970*










*SERVICES (ACON ?), `SWISS MADE`, 1 Jewel movement circa early 1970s?*

*







*

(photos not to same scale)


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Before posting my collection I thought I`d just remind people of the information I`ve gathered on Services...
> 
> The Services Watch Co., Ltd was founded in Leicester by a Frank Liquorish sometime in 1926/27, it was dissolved on 26/11/2002 although I gather from Steve Burrage who used to work for the company that Services watches stopped being produced in the late 1970s.The company never actually made watches themselves instead they either had them made by other firms or bought parts in which were then assembled in the Services factory.
> 
> ...


 I would love to see any photographs anyone has of a Services chronograph with a 17 Jewel Venus movement.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ndpadgett said:


> I would love to see any photographs anyone has of a Services chronograph with a 17 Jewel Venus movement.


 I posted this photo in the thread a few days ago...

*ServiceS *, *Venus cal.150 17 Jewels, circa 1955*










It`s the only example I`ve seen of this particular watch in all the years I`ve been collecting Services :biggrin:

Anyway, getting back to the next instalment of the thread...

*SERVICES, SWISS MADE, 1 Jewel pin-pallet movement,circa 1970s?*










*SERVICES (Red Star) SWISS MADE, ETA 2782 25 Jewels, circa early 1970s*

*







*

*SERVICES `SWISS MADE` 17 Jewels circa 1970s?*

*







*

*SERVICES, Model 1078, SWISS MADE, Cal.EB 8021 17 Jewels, circa 1970s.*

*







*

*SERVICES (made by Remex Electronics Ltd. Hong Kong), circa late 1970s*

*







*

*SERVICES (made by Remex Electronics Ltd. Hong Kong), circa late 1970s*










As far as I can gather Services ceased production around the late 1970s, the brand is now owned by Time Products UK Ltd., Leicester who also own Accurist & Limit. I have wondered if some enterprising watchmaker might buy the rights to the company & Services could live again :biggrin:

I`ll just finish off this section with a small selection of ladies wristwatches, sorry there`s no details..

*Services & Aviation Ladies watches 1939-1970s*

*







*

(The Aviation is included as the company was taken over by Services)


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I posted this photo in the thread a few days ago...
> 
> *ServiceS *, *Venus cal.150 17 Jewels, circa 1955*
> 
> ...


 Great chronograph. I am surprised they went to the wall, they look like they had enough chances using proper movements to survive and prosper. I say that regardless of the quartz revolution because as some of the photos show they actually joined that as well. Alas no more. Pity really.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Services Luxalarm travel alarm clock. Hinge has come off the case.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Case and dial marked made in Germany.

Date indexes with a lever, it's not indexing withtime.

Other than that it all works


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one :thumbsup:

I`ve seen that on ebay but decided to pass on it due to suspecting the lume might be Radium as I already have quite a few similarly lumed Service watches.

I do have these Services clocks which are in great working order & keeping great time...

*"ServiceS" EXEL `FOREIGN` (possibly made by Thiel Brothers, Germany)circa mid/late 1930s.*



















*"ServiceS" CALLER `FOREIGN`` ( possibly made by Thiel Brothers of Thuringia, Germany) circa mid/late 1930s.*










As shown in this circa 1937 Services catalogue..










I`d like to get an un-lumed example of the cream coloured Competitor shown below...










I love the "Be called politely but firmly by a Services", it describes these alarms perfectly, the sound is more a thudding then a ringing, not something you can ignore but very civilised none the less :biggrin:

Anyway, getting back on track I also have this...

*ServiceS `MADE IN GT.BRITAIN` (at The Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais Wales), circa mid/late1950s.*










It`s a travel clock which is basically, just a slightly modified pocket watch



















:biggrin:


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Lume seems light responsive so I doubt it's radium. Date has now started to work. Just need to get the hinge fixed


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Glad to hear about the lume & date, I hope you manage to sort the hinge :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *SERVICES* `*SWISS MADE`,* *EB cal.8021 17 Jewels circa late 1960s.*


 I wonder what the age and calibre on mine were :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You`re obviously a man of impeccable taste :biggrin:


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

This also arrived


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Mart said:


> This also arrived


 Did this slip under Mach's radar?


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I purchased another Services, hadn't seen that handset on that case before. As a man with some experience in the matter, I was wondering if you could comment.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mart said:


> Well I purchased another Services, hadn't seen that handset on that case before. As a man with some experience in the matter, I was wondering if you could comment.


 Arr, I see now, sorry for the delay in responding, I`ve had a number non-watch related things to deal with. As to the watch, you can see the same case was used in this model..










Services had a history of mixing & matching parts to produce `different` models, the logo style of your watch shows it to have been produced later then this CALANDER. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Arr, I see now, sorry for the delay in responding, I`ve had a number non-watch related things to deal with. As to the watch, you can see the same case was used in this model..
> 
> 
> 
> Services had a history of mixing & matching parts to produce `different` models, the logo style of your watch shows it to have been produced later then this CALANDER. :thumbsup:


 Thanks Mach.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mart said:


>


 Very nice


----------



## Roger T B (May 1, 2017)

This is mine, it was presented to me by my Grandad c1960 for passing my 11 Plus exam



On the face it says "Services", "Jewelled" and "Shockproof". On the rear it says "Antimagnetic", "Stainless Steel Back" and "Dust, Water, Shock Resistant". It had a leather strap originally.

From the outset it wasn't that reliable, it kept stopping, but a local watch repairer (in Sheffield) sorted it out about 15 years ago and it's been fine since.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger T B said:


> This is mine, it was presented to me by my Grandad c1960 for passing my 11 Plus exam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great that you still possess the timepiece & that you cherish it. :thumbsup:

Many of the forum members still possess timepieces similarly gifted to them from years gone by.

We have a resident 'Services' guru @mach 0.0013137, I'm sure he will be along to advise you on your example. :yes:

Welcome to the institution. :laugh:

Alan


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger T B said:


> This is mine, it was presented to me by my Grandad c1960 for passing my 11 Plus exam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Would I be right in saying it has MADE IN Gt.BRITAIN printed on the bottom of the dial? If so then it was made for Services by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co. ltd at the Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais, Wales in the late 1950s.


----------



## Roger T B (May 1, 2017)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Would I be right in saying it has MADE IN Gt.BRITAIN printed on the bottom of the dial? If so then it was made for Services by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co. ltd at the Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais, Wales in the late 1950s.


 Thanks for your replies gents.

Mach - you're a genius, it does say Made in Gt Britain, but I would never have found that if I wasn't looking for it. It's right under the edge of the glass and you have to hold it up to the light at an awkward angle to see it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have my uses :biggrin:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

This arrived today. It's running, don't know anything about it. Lume still works


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not one I`m familiar with, the logo style dates it to between late 1950`s to late 1970s. I can`t make out where it says it was made, though it looks like FOREIGN, if so I`d say it was made by UMF Ruhla, GDR.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

You may well be right Mach. All I can see on the movement is the numbers 0179.

Certainly looks an unusual movement. More pocket watch than wristwatch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I did a quick google search & came up with this which looks to have the same movement :biggrin:


----------



## Sunbeam S7 (May 2, 2017)

Hi

Here is a scan of an original Services brochure from the 40's or early 50's.

It is rather battered but had stayed with one my Services watches from new.

Hope this is of some use to like minded collectors.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that brochure, I`ve saved it to the Services Advertising file on my Photobucket account :thumbs_up:


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't recognise this movement


----------



## Chris 37 (Jun 24, 2017)

Finally managed to get pictures on (I hope).

Recently inherited watch, not working but I intend to get it cleaned and serviced anyway.

Quite like the way they have done the 2 in 12.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mart said:


> Don't recognise this movement


 Unfortunately neither do I


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Unfortunately neither do I


 :swoon:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mart said:


> :swoon:


 I know, I`m so sorry I`ve let you down


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

very good show !


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Found a logo under the balance. It's a shield with a big broad cross.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Mart said:


> Don't recognise this movement


 I spotted a shield with a cross mark under the balance. I little research suggests that this is a Lorsa .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been checking through my old posts & found one which should have been added to this thread. For the sake of continuity I`ll quote this part first...



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Before posting my collection I thought I`d just remind people of the information I`ve gathered on Services...
> 
> The Services Watch Co., Ltd was founded in Leicester by a Frank Liquorish sometime in 1926/27, it was dissolved on 26/11/2002 although I gather from Steve Burrage who used to work for the company that Services watches stopped being produced in the late 1970s.The company never actually made watches themselves instead they either had them made by other firms or bought parts in which were then assembled in the Services factory.
> 
> ...


 Here`s some additional information....



> *Model names:*
> 
> Albany
> 
> ...


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

What!

Venus bottom but one, surely that should be elevated to top spot :yes: ....IMHO of course.

:tongue:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Karrusel said:


> What!
> 
> Venus bottom but one, surely that should be elevated to top spot :yes: ....IMHO of course.
> 
> :tongue:


 Ok, just for you I`ll put them in reverse order...

*Movements used*

Wotania ltd

Venus

UMF/UMK (post-WWII)

Thiel Brothers (pre-WWII)

Standard

Smiths/Ingersol

A. Schild cal.1187 15 jewels, circa mid 1950s.

Ronda

Remix (Hong Kong)

Oris

Newmark

Moljina

Lorsa

Kienzle

Glashutte Spezmatic (VEB Glashutte Uhrenbetrieb)

Fleurier

Felsa 4007N 25 jewels

Emes

ETA

EB Bettlach cal.8020 & 8800

Cupillard

BIFORA

Are you happy now? 

& if you make any comment about Wotania Ltd being top of the list I`ll get the fish out







:laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

:yes:

You have now restored (partially) peace in the valley (Jura).....thank you. :tongue:


----------



## Chris 37 (Jun 24, 2017)

Some great info there Mach, really interesting. I'm going to have to open the back of mine to see what movement is in there.


----------



## Chris 37 (Jun 24, 2017)

Finally took the back off, it doesn't tell me much though.

Here's the front.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Chris 37 said:


> Finally took the back off, it doesn't tell me much though.
> 
> Here's the front.


 Look at the base plate under the balance wheel, that's where the movement makers mark often is. You may need an eyeglass for this.


----------



## Chris 37 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks Mart, think I'm getting there slowly. I've done some internet searching and found a very similar 7 jewel movement by Emes , mines a 5 jewel movement.

I found the mark, EB inside a butterfly shape, see pic. Underneath this is the number 8020, could anyone confirm the movement from these details?


----------



## Chris 37 (Jun 24, 2017)

I've also just spotted Swiss made at the very bottom of the dial, very easy to miss :biggrin: .


----------



## Chris 37 (Jun 24, 2017)

Chris 37 said:


> Thanks Mart, think I'm getting there slowly. I've done some internet searching and found a very similar 7 jewel movement by Emes , mines a 5 jewel movement.
> 
> I found the mark, EB inside a butterfly shape, see pic. Underneath this is the number 8020, could anyone confirm the movement from these details?


 Ok found the Bettlach symbol on http://www.obsoletewatchandclockparts.com/bestfitpages.htm when I could have just looked further up this page. Still that link might be a good resource for others.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Chris 37 said:


> Ok found the Bettlach symbol on http://www.obsoletewatchandclockparts.com/bestfitpages.htm when I could have just looked further up this page. Still that link might be a good resource for others.


 Ranfft.de is a good resource. Their EB 8020 looks just like yours


----------



## Chris 37 (Jun 24, 2017)

Ok, I'm a little confused now (I am new to this), it does say under the balance wheel EB 8020, looks just like the pic on the Ranfft website apart from the jewel count. Would makers use the same movement number even for different jewel counts?


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Chris 37 said:


> Ok, I'm a little confused now (I am new to this), it does say under the balance wheel EB 8020, looks just like the pic on the Ranfft website apart from the jewel count. Would makers use the same movement number even for different jewel counts?


 Quite commonly


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Chris 37 said:


> Ok, I'm a little confused now (I am new to this), it does say under the balance wheel EB 8020, looks just like the pic on the Ranfft website apart from the jewel count. Would makers use the same movement number even for different jewel counts?





Mart said:


> Quite commonly


 Quite true, many of the cheaper Swiss movements were available in different jewel counts. Ronda did pin pallet, single jewel 17 jewel and 21 jewel versions of some of their movements back when they were struggling against tuning forks and the early quartz movements.

Later,
William


----------



## Sunbeam S7 (May 2, 2017)

Repost of my old Services catalogue. The older post was lost due to PhotoBucket :bash:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice catch, as you know (having no doubt read my post earlier in the thread) it was made for Services by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co.Ltd., Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais, Wales :biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mart said:


> So who made this one?


 I don`t know, possibly Oris :huh:


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I don`t know, possibly Oris :huh:


 You don't know ? :swoon:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mart said:


> You don't know ? :swoon:


 I know, the shame, the shame


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Fixer upper landed today. Ticking but hands are loose. Bezel doesn't move, not sure if it's meant to.


----------

